# Wie habt ihr Eure Kinder aufs Laufrad geprügelt?



## BurnInHell (5. März 2010)

Tja,

unsere kleine ist jetzt 2,5 und passt auch physiologisch gut auf Ihr Laufrad. Da es im Windfang vor der Haustür steht findet sie manchmal gefallen daran es mal wieder zu versuchen, aber sie stellt sich dann quasi hin und wackelt langsam vorwärst, lässt sich nicht motivieren sich hinzusetzen und rollen kann man sowieso vergessen. Sie ist eigentlich total fit, was flitzen, klettern und Gleichgewicht angeht, ist gerne im Turnverein und würde glaub ich auch gerne Laufradeln können.

Gibt es da irgendwelche Tricks oder Übungen wie man ihr helfen kann? Wie haben Eure Kinder angefangen. Ich sehe ja ein, dass es Überwindung kostet sich da hinzusetzen und abzustossen, aber wüsste nicht wie man das Problem anders lösen könnte. Eigentlich will ich nur hören wie das am Anfang bei anderen Kindern so lief.


----------



## rofl0r (5. März 2010)

Von meinen beiden Kindern ist keins richtig gerne und gut Laufrad gefahren, draufpruegeln wie im Titel steht, wollte ich sie nicht. Im grunde geht es doch nur darum die Kinder auf das Rad vorzubereiten. Die einen fahren Roller, die anderen Laufrad und wieder andere Dreirad oder Kettcar. Manche machen gerne alles, andere nicht. Versuch einfach das Laufrad schmackhaft machen, zeig dem Kind wie andere Kinder Laufrad fahren. Aber wenn es das Laufrad nicht mag, dann wird das nix  Achja, Radfahren lernen hat eigentlich bei beiden gut geklappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (5. März 2010)

die zwergin in ruhe ihren eigenen weg finden lassen 

übrigens, armes kind wenn es einen vater hat der solche threadtitel lustig findet ...

2ct
flo


----------



## chris5000 (5. März 2010)

Kindersitz, Kinderwagen und Auto abschaffen und selbst sämtlich Wege mit dem Rad zurücklegen, erhöht die Chancen, dass sich ein Kind mit dem Laufrad anfreundet 

Ansonsten: evtl. den Sattel des Laufrads mal einen Ticken höher stellen. Denn zu tief sitzend, macht Laufen keinen Spaß und ruhig mal auf dem eigenen großen Rad vormachen, wie man ein Laufrad fortbewegt.

@floibex: soo lustig finde ich den Threadtitel zwar auch nicht, aber deshalb gleich mit der härtesten aller Beleidigungen für Eltern - dem Kind ginge es bei Ihnen nicht gut - aufzufahren, muss doch nun auch nicht gleich sein.


----------



## ZeFlo (5. März 2010)

ach ja?

in der virtuellen welt ist also erlaubt bodenlosen unfug von sich zu geben, der einem im realen leben sofort die kollegen von der rennleitung ins haus bringt ...

interessante haltung ...

flo


----------



## Stopelhopser (5. März 2010)

Vielleicht hilft etwas Sekundenkleber auf dem Sattel?

Mehr ernsthaft:
Muß das Kind mit 2,5 Jahren denn unbedingt schon Laufrad fahren? 
Vielleicht kommt die Lust auf das Rollen einfach später.
Wann habt Ihr mit dem Roller/Fahrrad angefangen? Eben.


----------



## andy2 (6. März 2010)

danke flo!

aber die motivation erhoeht man durchaus wenn man es selber vorlebt, d.h mehr laufen radeln anstatt das grosse blechmonster zu benutzen, weil laufradfahren ist leichter als laufen und schneller


----------



## Meduim (6. März 2010)

> Wie habt ihr Eure Kinder aufs Laufrad geprügelt?



gar nicht  aber wir haben unserer Tochter immer zur Seite gestanden wenn sie "langsam vorwärts gewackelt" ist. Auch ab und an mal das Laufrad mit ihr drauf "geschoben" (Hände am Lenker und Füße oben + Papa schiebt von oben/hinten am Lenker, geht aufs Kreuz aber der Spaß isses wert) Sattel hatten wir ganz unten irgendwann setzen die Knirpse sich schon von selbst 

Und dann hast du Probleme hinterherzukommen


----------



## mspitzmu (6. März 2010)

Garnicht  
Töchterchen ist mit 2 (!!!) Jahren von selber drauf und ging ab wie Sau - mittlerweile ist sie 4 und fährt (einigermaßen) ebene Singletrails mit ihrem Fahrrad mit  

Unser Sohn wird im Juni 3 und will nur auf unserem ( zugegebener Maßen recht großen) Hof fahren - sobald es an Strecke geht nimmt er seinen Roller. 

Was ich damit sagen will - jedes Kind is anderst und man sollte die kleinen Ihren eigenen Weg finden lassen ( boah was fürn sozi-pädogischer satz .. und das von mir *g* ). 

Achja  zu dem Titel des Freds - hey .. hier glaubt doch wohl niemand das das wörtlich gemeint ist ?  Trotzdem sollte man natürlich darauf achten wie man sich ausdrückt


----------



## morph027 (6. März 2010)

Raufprügeln ist da mal nix. Unsere Kleine (2,5) hat die ersten 2 Mal etwas gezögert, war ja neu und komisch, aber als wir dann mal an der frischen Luft waren und Platz war, ist sie nach den ersten Eingewöhnungsmetern zu meiner Überraschung ratzfatz losegezogen. Da kann man ja auch endlich mal das machen, was die Eltern immer machen 

Sind auch durchaus schon größere Runden gefahren, macht allen mehr Spass als laufen.


----------



## Blue Thunder (6. März 2010)

Welch armes Kind, das so einen Vater hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (6. März 2010)

Mann, mann, mann. Was ist das hier denn für ein Haifischbecken.

Es dürfte doch wohl jedem hier klar sein, dass der Threadersteller NICHT gedenkt, sein Kind aufs Laufrad zu prügeln. Und ebenso, dass er nicht glaubt, irgendjemand, den er hier anspricht hätte das getan.

Dass es nicht ums Prügeln geht, geht doch wohl zweifelsfrei aus dem Eröffnungsbeitrag - nein nicht der Überschrift sondern aus dem Beitrag - hervor. Aber mir scheint, manchem muss es zu anstrengend sein, mehr als eine Zeile zu lesen, bevor eine Verurteilung auf der ganzen Linie erfolgt.

Der TE hat in seiner Überschrift ein Stilmittel verwendet, dass man Überzeichnung nennt. Der eine oder andere mag diese speziele Art von Überzeichnung als geschmacklos empfinden. Eventuell auch zu recht. 

Aber weil jemand einen Witz gemacht hat, den andere als geschmacklos empfinden, ist er doch wohl kaum automatisch ein schlechter Vater oder gar das Kind arm 

So ein Unfug. Ich peile echt nicht, was das hier soll. Ist ja schlimmer als bei jedem Elternabend.


----------



## DerandereJan (6. März 2010)

chris5000 schrieb:


> ........





unterschreib ich sofort


----------



## Runterfahrer (6. März 2010)

Das kommt alles von ganz allein. Wenn das Kind sieht dass der Papa oder die Mama radfahren will es das auch. Kinder machen den Eltern alles nach. Am besten man nimmt sich genug Zeit und übt in Ruhe wenn das Kind Lust hat. 
Wer sein Kind zu etwas treiben oder zwingen will erreicht genau das Gegenteil.


----------



## Martina H. (7. März 2010)

Hy BurninHell,

stell das Laufrad einfach weg (Keller, Boden egal hauptsache außerhalb ihres Sichtfeldes) irgandwann kommt die  Frage: Wo ist denn das Rad? Hast Du sicher schonmal erlebt: Spielzeug, das einfach da ist, ist uninteressant. Wenn es plötzlich weg ist, dann...

Und wenn jetzt (mit 2,5 Jahren) noch kein Interesse da ist, ist das wirklich ein Problem? Dann ist es eben in 3 Monaten plötzlich "das Grösste"!

Bei unserem Sohn war es auch so: Bobbycar: nein Danke (so gut wie neu verkauft). Dreirad- ist in Ordnung, so lange jemand schiebt. Fahrrad: wieso, nö, ich hab keine Lust. Dann auf einmal (mit etwas über 2 Jahren, damals gab es noch keine  bezahlbaren Laufräder): Mama, ich geh jetzt raus Radfahren! Ja, ne, ist klar. Er setzt sich auf's Rad und fährt los (keine Stützräder)! 

Damit will ich sagen: Du kannst reden, so viel wie Du willst, die Kids entscheiden, wann der richtige Zeitpunkt ist - und dann klappt es auch! Je mehr "Druck" Du aufbaust, desto weniger erreichst Du was Du willst.

Nur die Ruhe

M.


----------



## andy2 (7. März 2010)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Mann, mann, mann. Was ist das hier denn für ein Haifischbecken.
> 
> Es dürfte doch wohl jedem hier klar sein, dass der Threadersteller NICHT gedenkt, sein Kind aufs Laufrad zu prügeln. Und ebenso, dass er nicht glaubt, irgendjemand, den er hier anspricht hätte das getan.
> 
> ...



ironie und ueberzeichung sind eine sache aber es gibt themen da haben sie nichts zu suchen period


----------



## chris5000 (7. März 2010)

andy2 schrieb:


> ironie und ueberzeichung sind eine sache aber es gibt themen da haben sie nichts zu suchen period



Alles schön und gut. Aber absolut kein Grund, demjenigen, der Ironie und/oder Überzeichnung an nach Empfinden des Lesers falscher Stelle eingesetzt hat, vorzuwerfen, er sei ein schlechter Vater und sein Kind sei bemitleidenswert - wie hier im Thread dreifach geäußert. Period.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czippi (7. März 2010)

...unser Sohn wird auch immer zu irgendwas von uns "geprügelt". Wir sind eben auch Rabeneltern "Ironiemodus aus".
Back on topic:

auf einem Parkplatz war eine ca. 2cm "tiefe" Pfütze. Sie war aber einige Meter lang.
Er steuerte darauf zu und vor der Pfütze nahm er die Beine hoch und rollte gleichgewichthaltend durch die Pfütze. Das war sein erstes "richtiges" Laufradfahren im Alter von 2,5.
Ein Freund von ihm hat aber superlange gebraucht bis er das Laufrad einigermaßen "bedienen" konnte. Ist sonst auch sehr sportlich (Salto beim Schwimmen, Stunt-Sprünge vom Klettergerüst...). aber aufm bike ist er leider sehr untalentiert. So sind sie halt die lieben Kleinen. Jeder hat andere Talente


----------



## apoptygma (7. März 2010)

Anders gefragt...warum soll sie denn drauf???

Sie läuft gern, klettert gern, ist gern beim Turnen....langt das nicht?

Wie würde es Dir denn gehen, wenn die Kleine niemals Bock aufs Radfahren hat?


----------



## dubbel (7. März 2010)

zur adoption freigeben.


----------



## apoptygma (7. März 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> zur adoption freigeben.



Also wenn das schon nen Grund wäre, da kann ich ihm dann zahlreiche Beispiele zwischen 2,5 und mittlerweile 16,5 Jahre nennen, die eher die Papiere anfordern lassen könnten


----------



## dubbel (7. März 2010)

andererseits: 
jemand, der mit 16,5 jahren in der öffentlichkeit laufrad fährt, würde ich auch zur adoption freigeben.


----------



## apoptygma (7. März 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> andererseits:
> Jemand, der mit 16,5 jahren in der öffentlichkeit laufrad fährt, würde ich auch zur adoption freigeben.



:d


----------



## Martina H. (7. März 2010)

> Also wenn das schon nen Grund wäre, da kann ich ihm dann zahlreiche Beispiele zwischen 2,5 und mittlerweile 16,5 Jahre nennen, die eher die Papiere anfordern lassen könnten





M.


----------



## Renato (7. März 2010)

Du mußt es deinem Kind verbieten.
Dann macht sie es heimlich.


----------



## stubenhocker (8. März 2010)

BurnInHell schrieb:


> Gibt es da irgendwelche Tricks oder Übungen wie man ihr helfen kann?


 
Mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen, also so viel wie möglich mit dem Fahrrad statt mit dem Auto fahren. Fahr Du mit dem Fahrrad und Deine Tochter mit dem Laufrad zum Einkaufen und lass sie z.B. im Rucksack auch 2 Kleinigkeiten mitnehmen. Sie wird zu Hause der Mutti ganz stolz zeigen, was sie geschafft hat!
Gib ihr Zeit, sich ans Laufrad zu gewöhnen und zwing sie zu nichts. Manche Kinder lernen es früher, manche später, andere gar nicht und können später trotzdem super Rad fahren. Also locker bleiben! 
Bei unseren Kindern ging das Laufradfahren recht einfach, da musste nicht groß nachgeholfen werden. Wobei unser Sohn da nicht so zaghaft war wie unsere Tochter.


----------



## NoSaint_CH (8. März 2010)

Hi
Hatte (habe) ein ähnliches Problem, mein Kleiner (28 Monate, also noch nicht 2.5 Jahre) steht auch lieber und schiebt das Rad vorwärts, als dass er fährt. Ist für mich ungewohnt, denn mein grösserer hatte mit gut 3 Jahren ein 14 Zoll Kinderbike erhalten - und ist nach ein paar Minuten problemlos damit rumgefahren. Die Kinder sind halt verschieden, mein grösserer kontne mit 2 Jahren auch schon richtig gut Roller fahren (nicht Mini-Kinder-Roller, sonder so ein richtig grosses Teil).

Was im Moment hilft: den Kleinen beim Aufsteigen auf das Laufrad "zwingen" hinten auf den Sattel zu sitzen, so hat er weniger Tendenz mit beiden Füssen zu "gehen". Zwischendurch geht es so auch schon zügiger voran (Bremsen ist wieder ne andere Geschichte, auch wenn die Hinterradbremse über den Handhebel am Rothan toll ist, so ist das halt für so Kleine doch eher Theorie). 

So lange es den Kleinen Spass macht hilftnur üben, sobald sie merken, dass es auch schneller als mit "rumwackeln" geht, muss man schon wieder bremsen . Bin sicher, dass ich in 2-3 Monaten dem Kleinen zu Fuss kaum mehr nachkomme, das tifft sich gut - dann kann die ganze Familie mit dem Rad Ausflüge machen 

Marc
Das Rothan ist wirklich toll, gefällt dem Kleinen (ist die Hauptsache) - und ist auch in der Nachbarschaft auf reges Interesse gestossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BurnInHell (8. März 2010)

@all: Danke für die vielen Antworten. Dass die Kinder alle verschieden sind ist mir schon klar, aber ich wollte mal ein paar Erfahrungsberichte einholen, damit ich das Spektrum ein bischen kennen lerne.

@Prügelkritiker: Ich weiß gar nicht was ich schreiben soll. Es ist doch mehr als offensichtlich, dass es hier nicht ums prügeln geht. Lernt mit Sprache umzugehen.

@"Vorbild"-Thema: Wir sind schon eine recht bikeorientierte Familie. Meine Tochter beobachtet gerne im Fahrradraum (ja, die Räder haben einen eigenen Raum IM Haus) wie ich etwas umbaue/putze/repariere, ich fahre jeden Tag (auch die letzten beiden Wintermonate) mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, für die Kinder haben wir Räder mit Kindersitz und Anhänger und sobald das Wetter wieder Wärmer wird werden die auch nicht mehr mit dem Auto sondern mit dem Rad herumgefahren (Wir haben auf jeden Fall mehr Räder als Familienmitglieder, meine Frau steht mir da in nichts nach). 

Mein Problem ist nicht dass sie kein Interesse hat das Laufrad auszuprobieren, denn danach fragt sie häufig. Sie wackelt aber nur etwas nach vorne, traut sich nicht sich abzustoßen und verliert für den Tag dann die Lust - klar, das ist ja auch langweilig. Meine Befürchtung ist, dass sie das Laufrad als Wackelrad abspeichert und dann ganz das Interesse verliert (das jetzt noch da ist) bevor sie merkt, dass das Fahren Spaß macht. Meine neue Strategie ist, jetzt in längeren Abständen zu schauen, ob sie jetzt mehr kann, aber ich glaube aus dem nichts wird sie sich nicht abstossen, sondern erst mit einer gewissen Erfahrung/Übung und die scheint relativ unspaßig zu sein.


----------



## NoSaint_CH (8. März 2010)

Versuch mal ob die Kleine die Beine hochhalten kann - und schieb sie dann bisschen (zügig) durch die Gegend. Wirst staunen wie schnell die Gefallen daran findet, dass es schneller spassiger ist  (mit dem Nachteil, dass man dann ohne Papi als Schiebehilfe kaum mehr auf das Teil zu bekommen ist  )

Marc


----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. März 2010)

BurnInHell schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Mein Problem ist nicht dass sie kein Interesse hat das Laufrad auszuprobieren, denn danach fragt sie häufig. Sie wackelt aber nur etwas nach vorne, traut sich nicht...



Merkst Du was?

wie mehrfach geschildert: DEINE Tochter entscheidet, was wann wie losgeht.

hoffentlich


----------



## BurnInHell (8. März 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Merkst Du was?
> 
> wie mehrfach geschildert: DEINE Tochter entscheidet, was wann wie losgeht.
> 
> hoffentlich



Naja klar, aber ohne Input kein Output. Wenn ich ihr kein Laufrad, Roller oder Fahrrad hinstelle wird sie bis sie es sich selbst kaufen kann sowas nicht gefahren haben und fahren können. Das ist eine Form von Förderung in eine bestimmte Richtung, weil ich mein Kind nach bestimmten Maßstäbern beeinflussen will. Ich denke an der Propaganda dder Eltern kommt kein Kind vorbei...


----------



## Mitglied (8. März 2010)

Blue Thunder schrieb:


> Welch armes Kind, das so einen Vater hat


Welch armes Balg, dessen Vater so wenig Humor hat.


----------



## andy2 (8. März 2010)

bei uns war das mit dem rad nie ein thema das hatte sie mit 2,5 jahren drauf das kann meine grosse schwester das kann ich auch, aber wenn es um die benutzung der toilette ging oh du meine guete aber auch da war das fahrrad hilfreich fahrradfahren mit windeln so musste sie feststellen sucked erheblich;-) zumindest auf dauer. so kam das eine mit dem anderen.


----------



## DFG (9. März 2010)

Kinderschützer sind humorlos.......
Kinder machen alles von selbst und ohne Zwang, wenn man es ihnen vorlebt.
Ich habe die Pedale vom Pucky abgeschraubt, den Sattel runter gedreht und...............
Nix, garnix............scheiß fortschrittliche Eltern Vielleicht doch ein paar Ohrfeigen
Der Laufwagen und der Roller von Jako waren da besser. Irgendwann sind beide aufs Radfahren gekommen und ich konnte den Kindersitz vom Dienstrad abschrauben.
Fazit:
Erzwingen oder direkt beinflussen kann man nix.....


----------



## Klatti (17. März 2010)

Hallo,
wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat mein Sohn mit 2 Jahren das Laufrad auch erstmal nur geschoben. Ob er dann innerhalb mehrerer Tage oder Wochen das Spielzeug "ordnungsgemäß" zu nutzen lernte weiss ich schon gar nicht mehr. Es ist auf jedenfall das Fortbewegungsmittel Nr. 1 geworden und auch, als er schon Fahrradfahren konnte (so mit 4 Jahren), hat er noch mind. 1 Jahr das Laufrad favorisiert.

Viele Grüße

Gerald


----------



## Waldschleicher (17. März 2010)

Mein Kleiner hat mit Begeisterung Bikevideos ("Stund") angeschaut. Das, und natürlich mein leuchtendes Vorbild, haben völlig gereicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daschwob (23. März 2010)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> unterschreib ich sofort



ich auch

und mit dem Kiddy: ich hab meinen kleinen an den Schultern gehalten und so durch die Gegen geschoben. Irgendwann hab ich ihn dann einfach losgelassen und er ist davon gefahren.
Beim Fahrrad dann genauso. Immer am Gepäckträger gehalten. 
Irgendwann, als er mal wieder "aber nicht loslassen" rief, fuhr er schon 20meter ohne mich, hatte er garnet bemerkt Stützräder kamen für mich net in Frage.


----------



## Nadine_24 (4. Mai 2010)

Unser 1. Sohn hat mit 2 Jahren ein Laufrad bekommen. Benutzt hat er es anfangs überhaupt nicht gerne. So haben wir es noch eine Saison in den Keller gestellt. Er ist eben gerne gelaufen.

Erst mit 3,5 Jahren fand er richtig Spass dran und hat nach und nach mehr Gleichgewicht auf dem Rad gefunden. Heute mit fast 5 geht er ab wie Schmidts Katze....

Unser fast 3jähriger Sohn hat seit 1 Monat ein Laufrad und konnte von Anfang an durch die Wiesen brettern. Im liegt es einfach besser und er hat auch mehr selbstvertrauen. 

Unser 1. Sohn bekommt in 3 Wochen sein erstes Rad und wir sind gespannt. So wie er mittlerweile auf dem Laufrad/Kettcar durch die Gegend brettert, sollte die Umstellung für ihn kein großes Problem sein. 

Zwingen oder überreden bringt bei den kleinen Hosen********rn garnichts. Da schalten sie höchstens auf Stur und dann geht garnichts mehr. Also mein Lieblingswort "Geduld" ist gefragt


----------



## roberthry (4. Mai 2010)

In unserm Fall war es von Vorteil einen Nahbarsjungen (damals 4 Jahre) zu haben, der schon super Laufrad fahren konnte.

Davon animiert wollte unsere Tochter (damals 2 Jahre) unbedingt Laufrad fahren. Was soll ich sagen. Sie hat mit dem kleinsten Puky Laufrad angefangen - ein halbes Jahr später gabs ein etwas größeres Kettler und zum 3. Geburtstag das Coolproducts RENNRAD 14". Ich dachte wir müßten erstmal die Pedale abschrauben - aber nein die junge Dame wollte sofort mit Pedalen los. Sturrkopf vom Vater geerbt ;-)).
Naja es hat keine zwei Stunden gedauert und sie fuhr Fahrrad.


----------



## Radknecht (10. Mai 2010)

BurnInHell schrieb:


> Tja,
> 
> unsere kleine ist jetzt 2,5 und passt auch physiologisch gut auf Ihr Laufrad. Da es im Windfang vor der Haustür steht findet sie manchmal gefallen daran es mal wieder zu versuchen, aber sie stellt sich dann quasi hin und wackelt langsam vorwärst, lässt sich nicht motivieren sich hinzusetzen und rollen kann man sowieso vergessen. Sie ist eigentlich total fit, was flitzen, klettern und Gleichgewicht angeht, ist gerne im Turnverein und würde glaub ich auch gerne Laufradeln können.
> 
> Gibt es da irgendwelche Tricks oder Übungen wie man ihr helfen kann? Wie haben Eure Kinder angefangen. Ich sehe ja ein, dass es Überwindung kostet sich da hinzusetzen und abzustossen, aber wüsste nicht wie man das Problem anders lösen könnte. Eigentlich will ich nur hören wie das am Anfang bei anderen Kindern so lief.


 
Moin,
wie schnell ist Sie denn unterwegs ?
Hat das Rad eine Bremse dran ?
Kann Sie die Beine auf einem Trittbrett abstellen ? 
Das sind alles Faktoren die ein Kind verunsichern können.
Ansonsten: Kommt Zeit kommt Rad


----------



## Pan Tau (11. Mai 2010)

NoSaint_CH schrieb:


> Versuch mal ob die Kleine die Beine hochhalten kann - und schieb sie dann bisschen (zügig) durch die Gegend. Wirst staunen wie schnell die Gefallen daran findet, dass es schneller spassiger ist  (mit dem Nachteil, dass man dann ohne Papi als Schiebehilfe kaum mehr auf das Teil zu bekommen ist  )
> 
> Marc



...das hat bei meinem jüngsten Sohn auch gewirkt und jetzt düst er ganz alleine mit dem Laufrad durch den Garten!

Da seine beiden älteren Geschwister mit ihren Fahrrädern unterwegs sind, packen wir das Laufrad oft auch auf den Fahrradanhänger und dann flitzt er in den Pausen damit durchs Gelände.


----------



## mspitzmu (20. Mai 2010)

meine kleine - 4 Jahre bei Ihrem ersten Singletrail Ausflug *g* schneller Papa schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

